# Washed Up Log - DE



## BlueHenWood (Jul 23, 2018)

This log washed up on the beach in Delaware. 10' x 26" dia. I was thinking cedar or cypress, but I'm a newbie at wood ID. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2018)

Jake, you need to read our rules then go to the Introduction Section and tell us a little bit about yourself. Thanks, Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Pictures really aren't good enough to even give that one a shot in the dark Jake. Pictures of the grain on the face of those slabs might help, but even then it can be a guessing game without samples sent those in the know. Bottom picture the sawdust and face of the slab don't look red enough to be Cedar to me, but from there I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 25, 2018)

From the twist on the trunk, you might be looking a some variety of Gum


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 29, 2018)

First sight, it looks a lot like 'Bald cypress' (dead head cypress). Should have a smell. 'Atlantic white cedar' is also a good possibility. Both are found in parts of Delaware. I agree with Rocky about the sawdust being the wrong color for 'Eastern Red cedar'.


----------

